# Finally some doelings



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

My last kidding for this year, Dill's BM Nutty Brewnette gave me twin doelings sired by Flat Rock's Sedona. They're so cute.
















Sent from my XT1635-01 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Adorable!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Just so darn cute!!!

Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## hboothe (Mar 7, 2017)

Super cute! And doelings...in the livestock world, males are just short of useless.  SCORE!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

hboothe said:


> Super cute! And doelings...in the livestock world, males are just short of useless.  SCORE!


That is the truth. I have had 8 doelings this year, and 17 bucklings. And most of the boys were out of FF, so not for sale as bucklings. I was lucky to sell 4 wethers and maybe 2 more.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

How cute!!!!!

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable!!! Congrats


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Mama rejected the little cou clair. One more bottle baby.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear that!

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## little-red-goat-farm (Dec 15, 2014)

So cute!:kid3::kid3:


----------



## Shaylatheyoungest17 (Jul 1, 2017)

So cute! I know the feelings about having kid does. I have tooo many kid billy. Kinda hard to sell them, Not much people want billies.


----------

